# ³

## Odo

,   , *   -   - .     . ,  .           ,     ,      (,  ): 
 - ""
  ,   ? 
*       "",   ,  ,      ,      . , ,        .  , ,  . 
,   ,    .

----------

, do  .  . 
do,  ,       .    __    ?
, ,       " ,      :  . 
      ,              ? 
 ,      ,      .
  ?      ?

----------


## Odo

> , do  .  . 
> do,  ,       .    __    ?

   ,      .     ?      ,  ,    ,     쳺 ? ,            , ,     . 

> , ,       " ,      :  . 
>       ,              ? 
>  ,      ,      .
>   ?      ?

  ,        ,               :       ,    . 
 ,       ,        , ,     ,     ,     . ! 
    " "         .                .

----------

> . !

    ? 
     :)   . ̳  -  ,   . 
  ,   ,  -     (      " -     ).

----------


## Odo

> ?       :)   . ̳  -  ,   .

   :   "  ,   "  ,      ?      .  -      ,        . 

> ,   ,  -     (      " -     ).

      ,  ?          ,  .

----------

> :   "  ,   "  ,      ?

   ,     ,  .    ""   ,    . 
 ,             ,        .     ,        .   : ",    ,   ...." .         .     ,  .   

> ...   ..

         :
"..,     ?. "
       ""   , -  ,    ,       .
     ,        -.  - .        . ?

----------


## Odo

> ,     ,  .    ""   ,    .

    ,      ,   , ,    ,          ,      . 

> ,             ,        .     ,        .   : ",    ,   ...." .         .     ,  .

       ,  ,     "  ", ,     *aneisha*  ,        "" . 
   ,                   ,      ,      ( ,    , ., )   -,                  ,    .         .            . 

> : "..,     ?. "
>        ""   , -  ,    ,       .      ,        -.  - .        . ?

       ,      ,      ,      ,      ,

----------

> ,

----------


## Odo

> 

  ͳ, .      ?

----------


## laithemmer

> - ""
>   ,   ?

   -    ,

----------


## Uksus

> - ""
>   ,   ?

   ,

----------


## aneisha

,  ,   ,   - -  ,  .     , ,     .         .     ,   "" ....
   ( ) -    !       )))))

----------


## nickeler

*aneisha*,    " ,  "...  ,   :)

----------


## aneisha

*nickeler*,  **:    ,  䳺!     ,    䳺       !    !

----------


## Odo

> *aneisha*,    " ,  "...  ,   :)

    ,   , .   

> - ""
>   ,   ?

  ʳ ,      :
1.      ,     .
2.          ? ³,        .
3.     ,    ,         .

----------


## aneisha

.    .
. ". . .   "  ,     .     ,        " ". 
   .   11 .      ,   ,  ,     .  -       "     ,   !".  ,    : "         ?"
?

----------


## nickeler

*aneisha*, :   : "       - "   ?"         "
  -      ( ),      ,       , "   " ...

----------

